# is this medical exercise band silver thera band?



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

silver duh? thera band duh? my question is that i got about 10' x 6" of this stuff as part of exercise therapy, but i think that now i finally have a use for it! my real problem is that spec for the products and what i hold in hand do not match?

i have an Ultima from flipping out here to ship to my son after he gets Henry's generous gift. so i had the brainstorm ( head still hurts ) what not use the exercise bands?

using my micrometer the thera gold mic's at .7

using the " the thera silver mics at .55

theras site says the silver is the strongest? i have seen so much tech on this i believe the gold to be stronger, but as i was given the bands at the clinic they asked me how strong i wanted, naturally i could feel the testosterone surging so i said the toughest they had about 4 colors 1 of them was gold, they commenced to gut the silver? i am so confused?

View attachment 13940


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, gold is stronger than silver. (flats)

In tubes there is no gold, silver is the strongest.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

silver duh? thera band duh? my question is that i got about 10' x 6" of this stuff as part of exercise therapy, but i think that now i finally have a use for it! my real problem is that spec for the products and what i hold in hand do not match?

i have an Ultima from flipping out here to ship to my son after he gets Henry's generous gift. so i had the brainstorm ( head still hurts ) what not use the exercise bands?

using my micrometer the thera gold mic's at .7

using the " the thera silver mics at .55

theras site says the silver is the strongest? i have seen so much tech on this i believe the gold to be stronger, but as i was given the bands at the clinic they asked me how strong i wanted, naturally i could feel the testosterone surging so i said the toughest they had about 4 colors 1 of them was gold, they commenced to gut the silver? i am so confused?

View attachment 13940


View attachment 13941


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i get it i did not see the graph before, there are yellow and gold, i must have seen the yellow!

thank's Hrawk


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok i see that there are yellow and gold now that makes sense, thanks so much Hrawk


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Any time buddy.

Also, I have merged these two threads together as they are essentially identical.

And . . . There is also a Thera Band Tan available now which comes in weaker than yellow.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Any time buddy.
> 
> Also, I have merged these two threads together as they are essentially identical.
> 
> And . . . There is also a Thera Band Tan available now which comes in weaker than yellow.


thank you for the info and for merging the threads, i don't know how that happened, but than i don't know how lots of things happen, and the more i learn the more i need to learn! thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's fine.

I have a funny story that's a bit similar.

For years, the wife (now ex) was using thera band as actual exercise bands. Never once did it occur to me to use them as slingshot bands until I found this site!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me either, it just occurred to me last night, and right on the band it says thera band how cool is that!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool indeed.

Just happening to 'find' 10ft of the stuff laying around would be like a Christmas come early for a lot of people here!

Do you have a roller cutter, guillotine or a paper trimmer ? Time to get cutting!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Very cool indeed.
> 
> Just happening to 'find' 10ft of the stuff laying around would be like a Christmas come early for a lot of people here!
> 
> Do you have a roller cutter, guillotine or a paper trimmer ? Time to get cutting!


actually i am looking into my options right now, just so happens i have some leather lying around too, now to get the cutter and the proper string. this is a lot of fun


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Silver TB works great. It runs about .020" to .022" thick. Try a cut of 1" or 1 1/8" tapered to 3/4". A 1" straight cut works fine too.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you are reading my mind, i am sitting here raeding up on everything i need to begin making bands and testing, but i also need to concentrate on hitting the target, i can at time let the cart in front of the horse, again .............. this is fun more fun than my black swan bow! more hands on, more at one with the weapon/tool/toy/sport

thanks Northener


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Silver Theraband and it may replace the Gold for me, certainly for hunting. I am still in the testing stage. The Gold appears to have longer life and there could very well be a combination with the Gold I have yet to come across that will be superior performance wise. Like I said I am still testing and will be doing so for a long time. But for carry the Gold is already secondary. I recently read on a thread in this form that the Gold, due to its thickness, is less efficient than some of the thinner bands.

Using a 28" draw and a ½" steel ball both as constants, I get:

a. 7.17 fpe pulling 18.8# with Gold (7.75" band)
b. 7.20 fpe pulling 15.5# with 2 Black 1 Silver (6½" band)
c. 7.37 fpe pulling 16.4# with 1 Green 2 Silver (7" band)
d. 8.56 fpe pulling 18.9# with 1 Green 2 Silver (6½" band)

In case a/b that is essentially the same power with 3¼# less pull.

In case a/d that is about 1.4 more fpe with the same pull.

Hopefully I will have some Blue Theraband in the near future.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting insights, i am reading and thinking before i begin cutting up my silver

thanks


----------

